# Beetel Zte mf190 Usb modem not detecting ONLY  Vodafone Sim



## Saakaar (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi guys

I have this modem since two years. It has been working until I handed it a new vodafone Sim i recently bought. It refuses to detect the sim and claims there is 'no sim inserted'. I tried another Voda sim ( which I have been using personally from months) and it did'nt budge again. The first interpretation was that there is something wrong with the modem but when I inserted an airtel sim , it immediately detected it. So with the BSNL sim that I inserted next. Both were immediately detected. But vodafone sim Does not get detected.

Today I went to a local computer shop and guess what! The shopkeeper checked the modem inserting his own vodafone sim ( and old one, probably 2-3 years old as its looks suggested). Well, the modem detected it. May be there was something wrong with my lappy or Os. Right? Well, no.. When he inserted my new vodafone sim , his pc too encountered undetection of the sim.. The shopkeeper didn't have much of an explanation apart from saying something on the lines that it may have to do something with the 64k sims that are now being released by vodafone. well, I have no idea what that is supposed to mean. Anyway you guys can see my confusion. Should I flash the modem with some firmware or what? 

I need some expert suggestion. The problem is BIG because no other network here has the speed that voda has ( 60-70 kbps) . Please help.


----------



## GOWRIDASAN (Oct 19, 2012)

Use network type as allband mode & use if voda is 3g choose on network  as idea 3g or airtel 3g either uninstall  the mobile connection manager....


----------

